# looking for a story



## FooMan (Jun 4, 2010)

I found an interesting story on another board but I now cannot locate it there. The basic plot is that the couple are traveling around in a motor home the husband encourages his wife to indulge in all her bad habits, smoking, drinking, and of course, eating a gaining weight. I thought it was a pretty good description of the changes in herself and her body. I really did enjoy the story but now I cannot find it. It was in the transformation archives.....
F00


----------



## zachi (Jun 5, 2010)

Roadtrip from Maxout

His page is gone


----------



## buzzbuzzmcbuzz (Jun 6, 2010)

I come from the shadows to give you this:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/ff_stories/ff_stories_view.php?story_id=1016


----------



## FooMan (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you for emerging from your cave (or whatever) LOL. That was exactly the story I was looking for.
Foo


----------

